# Wowo's Contact 121 Wax



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Last weekend I applied this to my Black BMW 440i

Today I gave it a quick maintenance wash, tonight it has started raining and already the beading has deteriorated badly. I thought this stuff was meant to be a 4-6 month wax!

The beading is terrible!


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

What did you wash with? 
1 layer saw me 4 months with ease?!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

that doesnt sound right. what was it washed with


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sounds like you're shampoo may have left a coating of its own on the car, did you use a wash and wax type shampoo?


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Like has been said I got 4 months out of mine easy & that was the first time I had used it :buffer:


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

It was washed with ODK Jet.

It was not even that dirty, just rinsed it with the jet wash and washed it. Did not even bother with the snow foam so it was bare minimum!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

jet shouldnt of effected it. i would give fraser a shout and see if he can help


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

What was your prep like? Was there any existing protection on the paint work?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Something isn't right as it will do around 5 months easily. Wash it again and report back in 1 week, curious to see if there is any change on the next wash...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

If it still the same after your next wash then as Wilco has said it could be that your existing LSP is still present and this wax isn't bonding correctly.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Ok I went out this morning and the beading wasn't dreadful but it was not what I would of expect from a long lasting wax.

Maybe I am being a bit harsh!

The prep was pretty good to be honest, all the usual stuff followed by Mitchell & King Pure!

Is it because I only gave it one coat of wax?

Thanks for all the input guys!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

It shouldn't be poor then if decontamination and paint cleanse has been done. Have you parked anywhere recently where fallout could be on your paint? Under trees etc?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

There's something not right here and I can't see it being the product as it's a wax with durability,what polish did remove all the oils and did you give it a panel wipe/IPA wipe down,what was the moisture levels did you have dew on the car the next morning?
Maybe a number of things,strip down the car again and start again and go from there,even the cheapest paste waxes out there will last more than a week,can't see a premium product failing one other question was a qd applied if so what was it?:thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I had something similar happening to me while testing Crystal Sealant. Next wash after the initial application about 2-3 weeks later the beading had dropped off quite a bit. 

Was a weird one and made me question the 6+ months claim but on the next wash at the month mark the beading was back to as good as day one. No idea what the issue was but it resolved itself  Could be something similar!


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Maybe problem is pure? Acryl base wont fit with 121? Need pure lack maybe to bond?


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

suspal said:


> There's something not right here and I can't see it being the product as it's a wax with durability,what polish did remove all the oils and did you give it a panel wipe/IPA wipe down,what was the moisture levels did you have dew on the car the next morning?
> Maybe a number of things,strip down the car again and start again and go from there,even the cheapest paste waxes out there will last more than a week,can't see a premium product failing one other question was a qd applied if so what was it?:thumb:


I did not think I would need a panel wipe after Mitchell & King Pure. I thought that was the whole idea of the pre-wax cleanser polish. I did not use a QD after, the car was looking absolutely incredible!



Brian1612 said:


> I had something similar happening to me while testing Crystal Sealant. Next wash after the initial application about 2-3 weeks later the beading had dropped off quite a bit.
> 
> Was a weird one and made me question the 6+ months claim but on the next wash at the month mark the beading was back to as good as day one. No idea what the issue was but it resolved itself  Could be something similar!


I will see how it goes. I will try wash it again before the weekend as I am away! for a few days!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Rob D 88 said:


> I did not think I would need a panel wipe after Mitchell & King Pure. I thought that was the whole idea of the pre-wax cleanser polish. I did not use a QD after, the car was looking absolutely incredible!
> 
> I will see how it goes. I will try wash it again before the weekend as I am away! for a few days!


Some waxes are a bit fussy when being applied over polishing oils (pre wax cleansers included) as I found out recently too

Best advice I can give is to use a panel wipe or equivalent after removing the cleanser to ensure that nothing is left on the paint that would interfere with the wax bond

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

So guys nearly two weeks and this is what it looks like. Next time I will try the panel wipe and two coats of 121.

Picture 1 is my roof.
Picture 2 is my boot. (Not shoe!)
















Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah that's not right at all. Lasted months on my dad's volvo and had tight uniform beads. Sure you haven't parked under anything? Does your paint still feel smooth?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just strip it clear as possible then give it a quick panel wipe then reapply.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Wilco said:


> Yeah that's not right at all. Lasted months on my dad's volvo and had tight uniform beads. Sure you haven't parked under anything? Does your paint still feel smooth?


Yep still perfect. Not parked under anything!



chongo said:


> Just strip it clear as possible then give it a quick panel wipe then reapply.


Well yesterday it was very sunny and I see down the side had some lights swirl marks. I think I will give a clay in the next few weeks then light finishing polish, panel wipe and two coats of 121. Sound good?

I also have Soft99 Water Block Dark... That beads incredible but only lasts about 4-6 weeks. I fancied a bit more durability this time!


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Quick update!

As I think Chongo suggested, Washed etc then used Gyeon Prep before applying another coat of Contact 121.

This was done at the weekend and already the beading is nothing like I would have expected. The name suggests the beading should be some of the best around but it just ain't. BSD is far better and last longer from a spray on wipe off formula! Soft99 Water Block is in another league!

It ain't a cheap cheap wax. Should I contact Fraser?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Either something is completely wrong rob in application or it could be a bad pot? I'd drop fraser a message. 121 will out last BSD by 4+ months easily.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Brian1612 said:


> Either something is completely wrong rob in application or it could be a bad pot? I'd drop fraser a message. 121 will out last BSD by 4+ months easily.


Possibly a dodgy pot, especially as sounds as though Rob's prep is spot on. The one I had was a dream to spread and remove and the beading was incredible. One of the very best waxes I have used and I have used, erm, way too many


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> Either something is completely wrong rob in application or it could be a bad pot? I'd drop fraser a message. 121 will out last BSD by 4+ months easily.


I have dropped Fraser a message. Thanks Brian!



bigkahunaburger said:


> Possibly a dodgy pot, especially as sounds as though Rob's prep is spot on. The one I had was a dream to spread and remove and the beading was incredible. One of the very best waxes I have used and I have used, erm, way too many


Yeah my prep is spot on. Like an Amateur Pro :lol:

The application is nice and so it the buffing off! The gloss is brilliant too!

Just the beading a durability!


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I sent Fraser an email direct to the email address on the Wowo's website but i have not had a reply.

I did however try to send a private message on here but after I clicked send it did not go in my sent folder. I done this twice!

Don't know what has gone wrong as I have sent PM's before!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

If you have FB drop him a message on there, Fraser Gordon.


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Rob D 88 said:


> I sent Fraser an email direct to the email address on the Wowo's website but i have not had a reply.
> 
> I did however try to send a private message on here but after I clicked send it did not go in my sent folder. I done this twice!
> 
> Don't know what has gone wrong as I have sent PM's before!


I sent someone a PM on here & not sure if it went ether as it don't seam to be in my sent folder ether


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

For some reason I don't think the PMs appear in the sent folder until after they've been read...


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Jue said:


> I sent someone a PM on here & not sure if it went ether as it don't seam to be in my sent folder ether


There's an option in your PMs which you need to select to have them saved in your sent folder it doesn't do it automatically.



steelghost said:


> For some reason I don't think the PMs appear in the sent folder until after they've been read...


Mines save straight away I'm probably a bit weird after I send a PM I immediately chec in my sent folder to make sure it's sent and I always see them immediately :thumb:


----------



## mdebeum (Sep 7, 2016)

Strange, I've tested both the contact 121 and the butter wax recently and below is the beading I get (tall, round beads, exactly what I hoped for!)

Did you only use gyeon prep before applying the second time? Maybe a paint cleaner or fine Polish is needed to completely remove the old layer, then use prep? But then again M&K Pure should've done it the first time..!

Let us know if you find out what the problem is!
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

mdebeum said:


> Strange, I've tested both the contact 121 and the butter wax recently and below is the beading I get (tall, round beads, exactly what I hoped for!)
> 
> Did you only use gyeon prep before applying the second time? Maybe a paint cleaner or fine Polish is needed to completely remove the old layer, then use prep? But then again M&K Pure should've done it the first time..!
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

So today I cleaned the car! After one week the beading ain't too bad! I still ain't sure, think it should be better but I might be expecting a bit too much! What does everyone think? The wash today seemed to bring the wax back to life! Could it possibly be dust that's killing the water behaviour as I work in a dusty ish area with a lot of HGV's.
















Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Rob D 88 said:


> Could it possibly be dust that's killing the water behaviour as I work in a dusty ish area with a lot of HGV's.


Dust certainly can ruin water behaviour; some LSPs seem more sensitive to this than others. It may be that 121 has amazing beading when clean but poor when dusty?


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Agree with the post above by Steelghost. I prepped my car a few weeks back with FK1000P and the beading was great but after a few rainfalls and driving in rain the beading wasn't as good as when the paint was clean and freshly waxed/sealed. I gave the car a wash today and was going to finish off with Sonax BSD but I didn't need to, the beading and water sheeting was great just as when I applied FK1000P a few weeks ago.

I'm not a scientist but I imagine that dust settles on the paint over time and rain and this will give water something to bond to which affects the beading. Once the car is washed, the dust layer is removed revealing sealed paint and then the beading/sheeting returns.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

So just short of 4 weeks now and after another wash with a PH Neutral Shampoo (ODK Jet) the beading has completely gone.

I am not impressed to be honest. I mentioned to Fraser 3 weeks ago that I would keep him updated and sent him a video which he did not reply to. I have sent him another message today. Might get a reply!


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey guys.

Spoke to Rob and I cant figure out for the life of me why its not lasting for him. Never had an issue with any pot and we have made and sold A LOT of pots. 

I have offered to replace the pot but he is trying something else in the meantime.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

fraser87uk said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Spoke to Rob and I cant figure out for the life of me why its not lasting for him. Never had an issue with any pot and we have made and sold A LOT of pots.
> 
> I have offered to replace the pot but he is trying something else in the meantime.


Yes thank you Fraser, I did a full detail on my friends 2015 Ford Focus. Snow Foamed, Washed, Fallout Remover, Clayed, Machine Polished ( Scholl S20 Black), Panel Wipe then applied Contact 121...

Let's see how this goes over the next few weeks.

Thanks for the reply and help Fraser!


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

So after the full detail on my friends 2015 black Focus which included a polish with Scholl S20 followed by Gyeon Prep and only the top back end of the roof with Contact 121 as the rest of the car was done with Fusso.

The beading was good for the first week and again dropped off too quickly. It probably wasn't even a month before it was finished. 

Last weekend I applied it to the bonnet on my BMW 440 and after one week the WaxAddict Vortex on the roof is beading a lot better and that's been on 8 weeks. I am disappointed with it but I might just be unlucky as many people have had fantastic results with it.

Rob


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Contacted Fraser at Wowo's who's customer service is brilliant. He is sending me another pot out. You can't get better than that! 
I will of course be sending my one back so he can take a look at it and run some tests.

Hopefully I can get some on and see some perfect BEADING!

Thank Fraser!


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Did you have better results with the replacement pot? I am very keen to order a pot of 121.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Little early yet M300. He only posted that he was getting another pot today


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

M300JDG said:


> Did you have better results with the replacement pot? I am very keen to order a pot of 121.


As Brian said. He will be sending me a pot today.

When I get a chance to test it I will keep the post updated!


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Rob D 88 said:


> As Brian said. He will be sending me a pot today.
> 
> When I get a chance to test it I will keep the post updated!


Sorry buddy I didn't even check the date just presumed it was an old threat, I hope this pot goes better for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

